
Maciej Ceglowski Addresses US Congress [pdf] - rmbryan
https://www.banking.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Ceglowski%20Testimony%205-7-19.pdf
======
rmbryan
For my money, it's worth reading just for dude's tone and clarity.

Who can argue with this, from the next to last page: "For sixty years, we have
called the threat of totalitarian surveillance ‘Orwellian’, but the word no
longer fits the threat. The better word now may be ‘Californian’. A truly
sophisticated system of social control, of the kind being pioneered in China,
will not compel obedience, but nudge people towards it. Rather than censoring
or punishing those who dissent, it will simply make sure their voices are not
heard. It will reward complacent behavior, and sideline troublemakers. It’s
even possible that, judiciously wielded, such a system of social control might
enjoy wide public support in our own country."

I mean to say, agree or disagree, that's solid writing.

